# Driving Test in Cyprus



## pamiehamie (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello All 
My partner and I are moving to Paphos early September, being very busy back in England before the move I will not have a chance to take my driving test. 
I was just wondering whether someone could give me some details on this, do you have to be a resident for a certain amount of time etc? 

Thanks guys


----------



## rac1 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi,

You have to be resident for 6 months before you can apply for your Cypriot provisional licence and then apply to take the test

Racheal


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2013)

rac1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You have to be resident for 6 months before you can apply for your Cypriot provisional licence and then apply to take the test
> 
> Racheal


Is the test only in Greek?

Anders


----------



## rac1 (Oct 4, 2012)

If you mean the driving test then no, the examiners speak English 

Racheal


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2013)

rac1 said:


> If you mean the driving test then no, the examiners speak English
> 
> Racheal


And also the theoretical part?

Anders


----------



## rac1 (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes, they ask a few questions on the Highway Code and test your sight, if you pass they issue you a provisional. I believe the examiners also ask Highway Code questions as part of the driving test, but that's it as far as theory goes!
Wish me luck...

Racheal


----------



## pamiehamie (Aug 1, 2013)

rac1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You have to be resident for 6 months before you can apply for your Cypriot provisional licence and then apply to take the test
> 
> Racheal


Oh Damn that's a long time before I can take my test! Is it the same for cycle license? 
Maybe I will get a scooter whilst I wait to be able to do my car test. 
I have heard about brits going over to Cyprus to do their motorcycle license, is this true? 

Thanks


----------



## 5Stingray5 (Dec 21, 2012)

Some things are straight forward for the female driving test for example you must be able to breast feed, use a mobile phone and steer with your foot (all at the same time.)


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

is the uk driving license valid at all times, or do you need to convert it to a Cypriot license at some point?

Thanks

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

mdekkers said:


> is the uk driving license valid at all times, or do you need to convert it to a Cypriot license at some point?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


I believe it is good until your 70th birthday.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2013)

mdekkers said:


> is the uk driving license valid at all times, or do you need to convert it to a Cypriot license at some point?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


There is a new drivers-licence regulation from this year in EU. All licences must be changed to the new one when the licence gets invalid. I don*t know what is if there is no limit like in UK. But it is no tests involved.

But if you want to drive commercial, then you must get a Cyprus one within 6 months. Depending on age you can have to get some tests done by your doctor.

http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_MEMO-13-10_en.htm

The attached pdf concerns UK

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

pamiehamie said:


> Oh Damn that's a long time before I can take my test! Is it the same for cycle license?
> Maybe I will get a scooter whilst I wait to be able to do my car test.
> I have heard about brits going over to Cyprus to do their motorcycle license, is this true?
> 
> Thanks


To ride a scooter here you need to have a death wish.
Our neighbours have a scooter which they sometimes use to pop down to the shops rather than get the carout.
Both of them (husband and wife) have been knocked off it by drivers who just don't look out for bikes. They both ended up with broken legs. Her leg was so badly broken it was over a year before it was right.
The daft thing is they still use the ******** thing. Some people never learn.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

MacManiac said:


> I believe it is good until your 70th birthday.


You can drive some classes of vehicle (normal cars etc) until your 70th birthday. However, in 1998, the 'new' photo style licence was introduced with a 10 year validity. From Anders post, this appears to now have been reduced to 5 years (call me an old cynic, but isn't this just a money raking exercise?).

Your address is shown on the licence and it is an offence to change address without informing DVLA. Once you become resident in Cyprus (after 6 months) then you need to change to a Cypriot issued licence.

For details of this check out Cyprus Driving Licence - How to apply for your Cyprus driving licence, exchange your National (EU) or (Non EU) Driving licence. Validity of EU driving licences.

I'm not sure how 'official' the information on this site is, nor how up to date it is.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Veronica said:


> To ride a scooter here you need to have a death wish.
> Our neighbours have a scooter which they sometimes use to pop down to the shops rather than get the carout.
> Both of them (husband and wife) have been knocked off it by drivers who just don't look out for bikes. They both ended up with broken legs. Her leg was so badly broken it was over a year before it was right.
> The daft thing is they still use the ******** thing. Some people never learn.


Tanya and me both ride motorcycles, and we are still in 2 minds to take our bikes with us or not. It isn't the "people don't look out for you" - that is everywhere, in the UK just as much as anywhere else - it is that we both don't relish the idea of riding in full gear in Cyprus. Riding without gear is not an option  

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

David_&_Letitia said:


> YOnce you become resident in Cyprus (after 6 months) then you need to change to a Cypriot issued licence


Sorry, this was wrong - the site clearly says that you can carry on driving in Cyprus until your UK licence expires...


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I thought there was also an EU ruling that said the address on a driving licence does not have to be up to date.

Has this changed?

Pete


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2013)

David_&_Letitia said:


> You can drive some classes of vehicle (normal cars etc) until your 70th birthday. However, in 1998, the 'new' photo style licence was introduced with a 10 year validity. From Anders post, this appears to now have been reduced to 5 years (call me an old cynic, but isn't this just a money raking exercise?).
> 
> Your address is shown on the licence and it is an offence to change address without informing DVLA. Once you become resident in Cyprus (after 6 months) then you need to change to a Cypriot issued licence.
> 
> ...


Some mistakes. 

1. No address on the licence

2. Validity 10 or 15 years. Up to country to decide. Mine from Germany is valid until 2028. 5 years is only for truck, bus, taxi.

3. You don't have to change licence in Cyprus. You can drive private as long as your licence is valid.


Anders


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> I thought there was also an EU ruling that said the address on a driving licence does not have to be up to date.
> 
> Has this changed?
> 
> Pete


I can't say for sure if this has changed Pete, and I believe that Cyprus allows you UK address up to the point of renewal. I believe that in the UK, it is an offence as DVLA cannot contact you if you change address without informing them. 

See: Your Driving Licence and The Law | Need A Solicitor .com


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> Some mistakes.
> 
> 1. No address on the licence
> 
> ...


Anders,

I am talking UK licences. The UK version does have an address. The validity is 10 years (for car licences). Agreed on your point 3 - but I already corrected my first post to concede that point.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2013)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Anders,
> 
> I am talking UK licences. The UK version does have an address. The validity is 10 years (for car licences). Agreed on your point 3 - but I already corrected my first post to concede that point.


ok, missed the uk part

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

How expected it is to see that the harmonisation of driving licences in the EU is another minefield of laws and regulations.

The only thing that is harmonised is the shape and size of the new licence. There are different designs, laws and requirements in each country.

I wonder how many millions of Euros and number of committees were involved in ensuring the harmonised licence is unharmonised.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> How expected it is to see that the harmonisation of driving licences in the EU is another minefield of laws and regulations.
> 
> The only thing that is harmonised is the shape and size of the new licence. There are different designs, laws and requirements in each country.
> 
> ...


What do you mean? What laws and requierments are different?

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> What do you mean? What laws and requierments are different?
> 
> Anders


Take a look at:
European driving licence - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You'll see the different categories in different countries, different designs and content on the licence - some have addresses, for example, contrary to what you posted.

If you look deeper you'll see different requirement for medical examinations, address updating, driving tests etc.

Pete


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> To ride a scooter here you need to have a death wish.
> Our neighbours have a scooter which they sometimes use to pop down to the shops rather than get the carout.
> Both of them (husband and wife) have been knocked off it by drivers who just don't look out for bikes. They both ended up with broken legs. Her leg was so badly broken it was over a year before it was right.
> The daft thing is they still use the ******** thing. Some people never learn.


Over the years we have taken holiday's here, and other Med resorts,we used to hire a scooter for a couple of days and visit all the tiny beaches and coves etc, it was one of the holiday highlights, but since living and driving here and seeing other holidaymakers doing the same, I realise how lucky we were not be have been involved in an accident.:scared:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> Take a look at:
> European driving licence - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> You'll see the different categories in different countries, different designs and content on the licence - some have addresses, for example, contrary to what you posted.
> ...


EU states the minimum requirement. As in all things local variations is allowed.

But categories is for sure the same allover

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> EU states the minimum requirement. As in all things local variations is allowed.
> 
> But categories is for sure the same allover
> 
> Anders


Look again at the categories. They are broadly the same but you'll see variations for Finland and Croatia shown and then an additional list for various other countries. The age requirement varies on the categories too.

Rather discordant harmonisation to my ears!!!

Pete


----------



## Christo79 (Aug 1, 2013)

The English driving license is fine but it would be better to issue a European/ international one if you want. in any case its true, getting a Cyprus license its not hard! And much easier for the cycle one! Which you can then use in England or anywhere else


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2013)

Christo79 said:


> The English driving license is fine but it would be better to issue a European/ international one if you want. in any case its true, getting a Cyprus license its not hard! And much easier for the cycle one! Which you can then use in England or anywhere else


What is a provisional licence in UK?

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> What is a provisional licence in UK?
> 
> Anders


The licence with which you learn to drive prior to taking the driving test. When you pass the test you exchange it for a full licence.

Pete


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Christo79 said:


> The English driving license is fine but it would be better to issue a European/ international one if you want. in any case its true, getting a Cyprus license its not hard! And much easier for the cycle one! Which you can then use in England or anywhere else


But the 'English' licence* is* a European one, and the international one is for use outside the EU. If the Cyprus issued (EU) licence is much easier to obtain, that rather proves Pete's point about failed 'harmonisation'.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> The licence with which you learn to drive prior to taking the driving test. When you pass the test you exchange it for a full licence.
> 
> Pete


Aha. You must drive with an instructor then?

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Aha. You must drive with an instructor then?
> 
> Anders


Almost. You have to drive accompanied by someone with a full licence. It is not compulsory to learn to drive with a formal driving instructor. For example your Dad can teach you or give additional driving practice.

As an aside there is a point of British law involved here. When you drive on a provisional licence you are the driver but the accompanying full licence holder is in charge of the car and legally responsible.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> Almost. You have to drive accompanied by someone with a full licence. It is not compulsory to learn to drive with a formal driving instructor. For example your Dad can teach you or give additional driving practice.
> 
> As an aside there is a point of British law involved here. When you drive on a provisional licence you are the driver but the accompanying full licence holder is in charge of the car and legally responsible.
> 
> Pete


It is the same in Sweden. Only difference is that the "Dad" must take a 3 x 2 hour theory lessons on a driving school

Anders


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2013)

David_&_Letitia said:


> But the 'English' licence* is* a European one, and the international one is for use outside the EU. If the Cyprus issued (EU) licence is much easier to obtain, that rather proves Pete's point about failed 'harmonisation'.


I think that it is almost impossible to harmonize how hard or easy it is to get a licence. Test inspectors are human.

If you are a truck or bus driver in Germany, over 45 y.o and need to renew your licence you need also to do a complicated test in something like a simulator to get a new licence. This way all get the same chance to pass or fail.

Anders


----------



## MarcMcPherson97 (Feb 27, 2017)

Hello, I moved to Cyprus in August 2016 and want to sit my driving test. When I moved here in August I stayed in hotels until October 2016, then I moved in with my parents. I called a local driving instructor and he advised that I must have government documents in my name to take my test... this I don't have as it's in my parents name. I have been in full time employment in Cyprus since I moved here. Is there any other way to prove residency to enable me to sit my test?


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

I imagine he's talking about something like a Passport to prove identity, rather than some sort of proof of residency?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MarcMcPherson97 said:


> Hello, I moved to Cyprus in August 2016 and want to sit my driving test. When I moved here in August I stayed in hotels until October 2016, then I moved in with my parents. I called a local driving instructor and he advised that I must have government documents in my name to take my test... this I don't have as it's in my parents name. I have been in full time employment in Cyprus since I moved here. Is there any other way to prove residency to enable me to sit my test?


You should have applied for your yellow slip by now. Once you have that it will be ample proof of your residency.


----------



## Davetheeagle (Jun 5, 2014)

May Change after Britexit as UK licence is valid in all EU countries.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Davetheeagle said:


> May Change after Britexit as UK licence is valid in all EU countries.


It may well do but is not relevant to the original question. He does not have a licence and wishes to pass a test to get one. He wants to do it now, not wait a few years to see if the laws change.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I am assuming that Marc does not have a driving licence at all. If he had a UK one there would be no problem providing the picture part of it is current.


----------

